# Burstner Viseo i 690 G - we think it's for us....



## arf005 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello forum,

we registered a while back but haven't really used this forum much, we were too busy touring! lol
We had six happy years as the second owner of a Homecar P59, that we bought from a local dealer, reluctantly sold end of last year as another addition to our family has forced us to change - mainly due to the sleeping configuration, and the fact we have a girl & a boy now!

Our preferred new model looks to be the Burstner Viseo i 690 G for a couple of key reasons - less than 7 metres long (just), and twin single beds at the rear for the kids (as they'll each need their own). 
Our Homecar was 6.3m long and we wouldn't want to go too long (Aviano being 7.5m for example) as we think this would limit how/where we tour.

Unfortunately, our local Burstner dealer (Perthshire Caravans) do not stock the Viseo (Aviano being the closest model) and the only Viseo's I can find on auto trader are south of the border (we are based outside Aberdeen).

I'm looking for you guys to confirm our thoughts / recommend this as a suitable model based on our needs.
Any advice on purchasing would be helpful too - lead time on new models if we are forced to order a new one?
How far would you travel to test drive a new model prior to purchase?

Are there alternative models from other manufacturers?
We've been looking into this for some time now and an equivalent could be the Hymer Exsis-i 474 but after sitting in the '55 Burstner anniversary models the quality and feel inside them is drawing us more towards Burstner...

Your thoughts will be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Visio I690*

Hi- There is a Visio I690 for sale at Camper Uk in Lincoln, I realise it is a long way for you to travel but if its your ideal van maybe worth the effort.
Camper Uk are a very good company to deal with, we have used them over the last 7 years for service on our Aviano which we did not buy from them but have always found them very helpfull, if you do a search on this site you will find many possitive comments.

Best of luck with your search
Steve and Sue


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,


I live in Edinburgh and know exactly how you feel (born in Aberdeen) about the lack of dealers in Scotland. I have owned 2 Burstner Elegance motorhomes. My first was an 821 and second an 890 both bought from CamperUK. I have bought motorhomes from a lot of dealers over the years as far south as Norwich, current van is our 11th Motorhome. In my opinion no other dealer in the UK provides a better level of customer care than CamperUK. Things have gone wrong with the vans I have bought from them, unfortunately you need to accept rightly or wrongly that's how it is with motorhomes. However, how you are dealt with by the dealer is the most important. Alan Pickering is dedicated to customer care, has an excellent technical ability and drives a strong customer orientated service team who know what they are doing and do it correctly first time.


I changed my van at the start of the year. The deal was excellent and the van was what I was looking for. The one thing that really made me have doubts about making the purchase was the fact I was not buying from CamperUK and would loose the level of customer care which I doubted the new dealership would provide. I did take the plunge and so far have no regrets, but not having the back up of CamperUK is always at the back of my mind.


In my mind if you are looking to buy a Burstner, which is an excellent choice in my opinion you would be getting the best available support and back up be using CamperUK, they also offer some of the best deals from my previous experience.


As for Perthshire keep well clear. When I was looking at changing my 821 they had an 890 in stock unregistered but 2 models back. I knew my product but the salesman kept telling me this was a 2013 van. It was clearly a 2011 van which had not been registered, okay it would have had a 2013 plate when they registered it but it was manufactured in 2011 with the older leather, habitation door, awning lights etc. I have never heard a good report about them.


----------



## arf005 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for the replies - I didn't realise that was my first post! 

We are pretty sure the Viseo is our ideal model, we just haven't seen one in the flesh......but having spent 6 years with our old van taking it on the single track roads on the Scottish West Coast (including the rotating deck ferry to Skye from Glenelg) we don't want anything too big.
The Ixeo Time '55 anniversary model we spent some time in at Perthshire Caravans was the perfect layout, single beds up the back for the kids (which could be made up as a double for us if we leave them behind), the rotating cab seats making the front area more versatile was great: our old Homecar had fixed cab seats in the Ducato conversion, dinette that went flat behind that and a double corner bed - which meant we had to shut the curtain and stay quiet until our wee one was asleep before we could move around or put a movie on etc. The only problem with the Ixeo is that it was 7.5 metres long....

I've been emailing Perthshire Caravans giving them our requirements and asking about our preferred Viseo model - He has offered a test drive in an Aviano once their stock comes in, but has stated they will not be stocking the Viseo, we would need to order a brand new one.....interesting response from the salesman today - apparently he has a Nexxo t690G Sovereign model if we are interested.....which doesn't even have enough beds for us! Kind of affirms what you are saying Stewart.....

I've been watching auto-trader too and have been keeping an eye on the two Viseo's - CamperUK & emmbee being the two retailers.

Think we need to decide if a flight or drive down to Manchester or Lincoln is worth it, to get a thorough shakedown of either of these vans.........I think it is, and Lincoln is beautiful (was there years ago on a course).

Purchasing so far away from home doesn't appeal though as it’s a long way to go if there are any issues, but I hear what you are saying Stewart and if we can get peace of mind and excellent customer service it may make things easier….plus if we need to service the van we could combine it with a trip down south……

Will keep you posted on our progress.....

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Service and Warranty*

Hi- although we used Camper Uk for service and Warranty work we did not buy our van from them, you can use another Burstner dealer - the only problem would be if your local dealer is willing to do any warranty work on a van purchased elsewhere.
Again showing how good Camper Uk are with Customer Service.


----------

